# Cone collar not working :(..... what else can I try tonight?



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

My newly adopted is home this evening. He was neutered at 8 am this morning and seemed a bit woozy at 6pm when I picked him up. Our vet suggested the cone because he looked as though he was licking his wound. Well, he chewed up his cone by bending it just right until it fit in his mouth.

He's pacing a lot .... like the way Ilya paces when he's unsettled. our vet gave us Rimadyl but he still seems antsy. Will wrapping his area with guaze work?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You can put underwear on him. Use men's and put them on backwards so his tail comes out the hole (that men have in the front.) Or if you don't have men's underwear, use some sweat pants of yours, cut into shorts and add a hole for the tail. If he gets them off, put a collar (not choke chain) on him, make 2 slits in the waistband of the shorts on either side of his back, and thread a knee high/pantyhose through each one and attach to the collar...like suspenders.
You'll still have to watch him though, because it will prevent licking, but not chewing at the incision. And it'll start itching more in a couple of days. Petsmart/Petco sells soft "neck brace" type collars that might work better for him. It'll keep him from being able to reach the incision, but the dog can't bite them.
You may also want to pick up some Cortisone cream at walgreens/walmart to put on the area of shaved fur near, but not on, the incision. It really helps relieve the prickly itchiness that the shaved hair growing back causes. If you've ever shaved your bikini area you know how itchy that can be.

I wouldn't wrap the area with gauze as it is to easy to cause chafing, plus you want the wound to get air, and not stay "moist".


----------



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

Petco sells a pretty good doggie diaper that worked for Roma. Another thing that worked was a pair of shorts, the diaper was best though as it has a velcro strap that can be tighten to keep it on.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't know if it works on dogs, but after one of our cats had abdominal surgery the surgeon suggested putting Vick's vaporub around (not on) the incision. Cats don't like the smell, so they don't lick it. He never had to wear a cone, and not once did he touch his staples.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Just had my boy neutered. The doctor sent him home with a collar, but said take it off while I can watch him, and if he doesn't mess with his wound I can leave it off. When I first took it off, he groomed himself all over, but he didn't pay any special attention to his wound and it doesn't seem to be bothering him at all. I have all day today to watch him. If he doesn't bother the wound I will leave the collar off.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for the tips. It's been a long time since I had gotten a dog neutered.

The shelter actually used surgical 'glue' instead of stitches. I'm keeping my eye on it and he has left it alone. I put some old boxers on him and he seemed to like them. 

I like the neck brace, I might get one because the pup would need to be spayed in a couple of months. I'm also keeping the doggy diaper as an alternative choice.


> use some sweat pants of yours, cut into shorts and add a hole for the tail. If he gets them off, put a collar (not choke chain) on him, make 2 slits in the waistband of the shorts on either side of his back, and thread a knee high/pantyhose through each one and attach to the collar...like suspenders


 Spotted Nikes, that is too creative! I'll post a picture if this becomes necessary. I know the huskies we seem to get like being goofballs so this might be an incentive for him to keep it on and get attention.Ilya won't give up his sheep costume. He loves wearing it and running around getting attention from everyone.



That gave me another idea about getting those halloween costumes that are on clearance. I bet they might have something that would cover that area nicely.


----------

